# chemin prive: bike guide apt luberon



## cosimo (9. September 2004)

tschou zämme, 

habe heute den bike guide apt/luberon von www.cheminprive.com (daniel geiger/fabrice taillefer) erhalten... 

sehr schön und informativ aufgebaut mit ziemlich genialen touren ... wir werden im oktober eine woche im luberon gebrige (da: http://www.ferienhaus.com/prv076.html) verbingen und dazu ist der guide genial, denn ich denk wenn man einfach aufs blaue los fährt, kommt man nicht in den genuss der richtig interessanten touren, trails, städtchen und sehenswürdigkeiten (ziemlich grosse gegend da unten   ) ...

wir freuen uns schon sehr darauf; und nun mit nem vernünftigen trail guide im gepäck noch mehr !


----------



## rso4x4 (10. September 2004)

hi,
hast du die isbn von dem buch?
danke schonmal.....ist ne traumhafte ecke da unten in südfrankreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosimo (10. September 2004)

@rso4x4: gibt keine isbn.. die jungs verlegen das ding selbstständig, kann im internet unter http://www.cheminprive.com bezogen werden ...


----------



## dubbel (10. September 2004)

ein paar beispielhaft eingescannte seiten wären ganz informativ...


----------



## rso4x4 (10. September 2004)

cosimo schrieb:
			
		

> gibt keine isbn.. die jungs verlegen das ding selbstständig, ...



schade, im buchhandel tät man sich das überflüssige porto sparen...

ja, ne musterseite wär echt interessant... auf der hp ist ja ned viel zu erkennen..


----------



## Catsoft (10. September 2004)

Das Teil ist wirklich nett gemacht. Man bekommt echt Appetit


----------



## dubbel (20. September 2004)

@ catsoft, cosimo: 
könnt ihr mal auflisten, wo die touren sind? 
am besten übersicht einscannen oder inhaltsverzeichnis... 


bitte, bitte.


----------



## cosimo (20. September 2004)

@dubbel: yo kann ich heut abend machen ... einscannen geht leider nicht da ich keinen scanner habe...


----------



## dubbel (20. September 2004)

weltklasse!


----------



## cosimo (21. September 2004)

weil ich keinen scanner hatte hab ich mal ein paar stümperhafte digicam bilder geschossen: bike guide apt luberon beispiel gallery

ich hoffe das hilf euch ein wenig weiter ... komplette tourenübersicht folgt ...


----------



## dubbel (21. September 2004)

spitzenmässig - vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. September 2004)

cosimo schrieb:
			
		

> tschou zämme,
> 
> habe heute den bike guide apt/luberon von www.cheminprive.com (daniel geiger/fabrice taillefer) erhalten...
> 
> ...



Hi,
Hab mir das Teil auch besorgt und kann cosimo nur beipflichten. Das Teil ist sehr gut aufgebaut mit Tourenbeschreibungen, Karten, Roadbooks ala Moser und bestückt mit vielen herrlichen Bildern. Wenn die Touren das halten was die Bilder versprechen ist der Bike Guide "Apt Luberon" ein echtes Juwel.

Ich hab vor nächstes Frühjahr runterzufahren und bin schon mal gespannt was cosimo so berichtet. 

@Dubbel
Ich denke die 19  sind gut angelegt, wenn Du ernsthaft vorhast in die Gegend runterzufahren.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## dubbel (22. September 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Dubbel
> Ich denke die 19 â¬ sind gut angelegt, wenn Du ernsthaft vorhast in die Gegend runterzufahren.


meine befÃ¼rchtung war eher, dass ich da nix mehr neues finde... 

aber sieht doch nicht so aus, nach dem, was ich bisher gesehen hab.


----------



## Cook (22. September 2004)

War an Pfingsten in Cadenet (ohne Bike) und hab ein bisschen nach Touren Ausschau gehalten. Hab auch dort in lokale Führer geschaut und auch hier im Decathlon Strasbourg das Führermaterial durchgesehen.
Was mich verwundert hat sind die Tourenlängen. Es werden VTT-Touren so im Bereich 8-20km beschrieben, wenns hoch kommt auch mal über 20km. Lag das am Führer oder sind die Touren so extrem hart? Ich würde gerne das nächste Mal das Bike mitnehmen, nur bin ich nicht auf knüppelharte Freeridetouren aus, sondern will in schöner Landschaft Strecke machen. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem ominösen neuen Führer?
Oder du, dubbel, sag mal was über die Wege dort...


----------



## cosimo (22. September 2004)

@cook: wie ich bereits erwähnt habe:



> wir werden im oktober eine woche im luberon gebrige (da: http://www.ferienhaus.com/prv076.html) verbingen



am 9. oktober gehts los für eine woche! danach werd ich euch dann ausführlich berichten wies war (bilder, touren, essen, haus und guide)...


----------



## dubbel (23. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich verwundert hat sind die Tourenlängen. Es werden VTT-Touren so im Bereich 8-20km beschrieben, wenns hoch kommt auch mal über 20km. Lag das am Führer oder sind die Touren so extrem hart?


kann man natürlich so ganz allgemein nicht beantworten, aber 20 km sind schon arg kurz. 
ich würde die streckenlängen / beanspruchung schon so ungefähr mit gardasee (meistens weniger Hm) vergleichen - da lohnen sich 20 km ja eigentlich auch kaum. 
komisch... 
wie lange sind denn die strecken im chemin privé-führer?


----------



## All-Mountain (23. September 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> meine befürchtung war eher, dass ich da nix mehr neues finde...
> 
> aber sieht doch nicht so aus, nach dem, was ich bisher gesehen hab.



Im Guide ist eine Übersichtskarte dabei, bei der man sieht wie die Touren verlaufen. Ich scanne die Karte heute Abend mal für Dich ein, dann hast Du nen Überblick.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. September 2004)

​




(Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, besteht aus 2 Zeichen und ist damit zu kurz.)


----------



## All-Mountain (23. September 2004)

Naja, nicht gerade ne topographische Karte, aber vielleicht hilft's...

Die XC-Touren sind so zwischen 15 und 30 Km lang und gehen bis auf ne größere 1600 Hm-Tour meistens nicht über 1000 Hm.

Die Downhill-Touren gehen 600 bis knapp 1000 Hm runter  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## rso4x4 (29. September 2004)

hi,
so, ich war gerade in apt / luberon, wenn auch ohne mtb (sondern wandern).

den führer gibts dort unten an jeder ecke zu kaufen, auch am camping municipal (übrigens sehr empfehlenswert, sauber, günstig mit ca 10  die nacht, nur 3 fussminuten vom zentrum) .

die touren des führers sind anhand der topokarte ign 1:25.000 easy zu finden, tlw. mit wanderwegen identisch. alles ist extrem gut ausgeschildert. viele tolle singletrails. 
wir hatten um 25°, sonne pur und tlw. argen mistral.  
außer paar holländern war fast nix mehr los, auf den wanderwegen/ mtb-pisten ist man eigentlich -selbst am we - allein unterwegs.

bzgl. des führers: lesenswert; tolle bilder (leider etwas arg "werbe"lastig); und warum auf den losen streckenkarten das höhenprofil anstatt des kartenausschnitts drauf ist, versteh ich ned...

also ich fahr da nä. jahr auf jedem fall zum biken hin..... das lohnt für ne woche absolut...

bzgl. der 3 dh-strecken: das sind keine rundwege!...also entweder logistischer biketransport oder strampeln..

ach ja, alle touren im umkreis von ca 20-30 km luftlinie um apt herum

die ign-karte 3242 ot (9,50 ) reicht fast aus..... die anderen karten werden nur tlw. tangiert, da reicht evtl. die dem führer beiliegende (verkleinerte) ign-abbildung.... somit sollten  auch streckenvarianten problemlos machbar sein!

ich halte es durchaus für ne familientaugliche gegend....die ganz extremen langweilen sich vielleicht(?) etwas auf dauer(!) etwas...


----------



## dubbel (15. Oktober 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich verwundert hat sind die Tourenlängen. Es werden VTT-Touren so im Bereich 8-20km beschrieben, wenns hoch kommt auch mal über 20km. Lag das am Führer oder sind die Touren so extrem hart? ?


hab auch mal genauer reingeschaut: 
die touren sind etwa so wie die ersten 20 in einem moser gardasee führer, 
also bzgl. strecke, höhenmeter etc. 

allerdings sind die strecken super ausgewählt, so weit ich das beurteilen kann.  

das ist aber auch ein problemchen. gerade weil die touren fast nur auf singletrails stattfinden, sind sie eher kurz. will man mehr km machen, muss man die einzelnen touren (oder halt andere gegenden) auf der strasse miteinander verbinden. 
insgesamt sehr geil.


----------



## cosimo (17. Oktober 2004)

morgäähnnn...

also letzte woche war ich nun in dieser gegend und muss sagen: geile gegend, geile trails, genialer guide!!

leider lagen aufgrund des wetters nicht mehr wie 4 touren drin... aber die waren echt genial, super beschrieben, tolle streckenführung!!

bericht und bilder folgen in kürze...

bis dann!


----------



## cosimo (18. Oktober 2004)

yo, also nun hier mal die bilder vorab: gallery ... die tourenbezeichnungen entsprechend denen im guide ...


----------



## waldy (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo...
Wir haben die Gegend um Cadenet abgecheckt, samt Dirtspot in Puyvert...
Schaut mal hier nach:
http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/spots/2006/cadenet_frankreich/cadenet_frankreich.html


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre nächste Woche runter in die Gegend um Apt. Habe mir ebenfalls den Biku Guide von Taillefer/Geiger besorgt.

Da es das Teil nun schon eine  Weile gibt, gibts doch bestimmt jemand der ein paar besonders schöne Touren daraus empfehlen kann.

Danke schomal für Eure Antworten

PS: Definition schön biken: Trails aller Art, schöne Panoramablicke...


----------



## jajaballard (7. Juni 2006)

Also ich wahr jetzt schon zum 2.ten mal da. Einfach klasse.
Toll sind die Touren 10, 9 (gekürzt) und 8. Wahrhaft traumhafte Trails. Toll sind auch die Ockerfelsen in Roussillion, hatte nur keine Zeit die Tour komplett zu fahren. Ganz in der Nähe gibt es bei Villars einen neuen Bikepark http://www.bikeparkcolorado.com , wozu ich aber leider auch keine Zeit hatte

Empfehlenswert in auch der Camingplatz "Luberon" außerhalb von Apt (Richt. Saignon)


----------



## RICO (7. Juni 2006)

Ich war Ostern jetzt zum dritten mal in Apt und kannte mich schon einigermaßen aus. Diesmal bin ich auch einige Touren aus dem Chemin Prive Führer gefahren und muß sagen Genial. Die Touren sind trotz der geringen Streckenlängen auch nicht ohne, da sich hier fast alles auf Singeltrails abspielt. Bei manchen Touren fehlen leider ein paar Balisen worauf die ganzen Tourenbeschreibungen des Führers aufbauen. Trotzdem ist die Orientierung gerade wegen der vielen Balisen sehr einfach. Nur war es dieses Jahr Ostern mit 26-30 C° schon fast zu heiß für meinen Geschmack. Weitere Bilder in meinem Album.
RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. Juni 2006)

@jajaballard
Danke für die Tipps. Werde die drei Touren ausprobieren

@RICO
Schönes Pic. Die Bilder von Daniel Geiger scheinen ja der Wirklichkeit zu entsprechen.
Welche von den von Dir gefahrenen Touren waren Deine Favoriten?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Juni 2006)

Soo, bin gestern Nacht aus der Provence zurückgekommen.

War wirklich mal was ganz anderes als Bayrische Alpen, Dolomiten, Lago & Co.

Tolle Landschaft mit tollen Farben und Gerüchen  

Ich bin 4 Touren aus den Traillefer/Geiger-Bikeguide gefahren: 3, 5, 6, 10.

Das Highlight waren für mich die Rustrel-Colorado-Tour (Tour10), dicht gefolgt von der Tour um die Ockerfelsen von Roussillion (Tour03).

Bezüglich Tourenbeschreibung finde ich könnten die Autoren ruhig noch ein paar Worte mehr verlauten lassen (z. B. statt "Radweg" "Radweg nach rechts nehmen"...). Insgesamt hat man aber durch die flächendeckenden Ausschilderungen und Markierungen kein großes Problem sich zurechzufinden. Man muss das System dahinter nur mal verinnerlicht haben.

Tipp: Wenn Ihr am Feiertag oder Sonntag dringend einen Bikeshop braucht, hilft Euch Fabrice's Bruder in seinem Bikepark weiter

Temperaturen hatten wir 30° bis an die 40°, was die eigentlich kleinen Touren schon recht heftig machte. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Touren zu ca. 80% auch Trails verlaufen (auch berauf...). Da sollte jeder ausreichend gefordert werden

Fazit: Super Bike-Spot, den man auch gut mit Kultur oder Relax-Urlauben verbinden kann. Empfehlenswert 

Ein paar Bilder gibt's hier


----------



## dooley242 (19. Juni 2006)

Tolle Bilder, ist wirklich eine schöne Landschaft.


----------



## tourraser (19. Juni 2006)

Wie sieht es da unten mit der sprachlichen Verstäntigung aus?

tourraser


----------



## dubbel (20. Juni 2006)

parlez-vouz pommfritt?


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2006)

tourraser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es da unten mit der sprachlichen Verstäntigung aus?
> 
> tourraser



Geh mal einfach davon aus, das alle Klischees stimmen 

Der Franzose spricht grundsätzlich nur Französisch (erst recht wenn Ihn ein Deutscher auf englisch anspricht)

Wenn Du sowas wie Sympathie (oder Mitleid) beim Franzosen wecken kannst kann er plötzlich auch Englisch 

Also man kommt auch ohne zurecht, aber es hilft wenn man etwas Französisch sprechen kann...


----------



## sushy (28. August 2006)

Jetzt nochmal an die Provence Kenner: Wir wollen Anfang Oktober runter. Den Bike Guide hab ich schon. Wir suchen jetzt grad nach dem besten Ausgangspunkt für Touren. Apt an sich und auch der Camping municipal sollen ja nicht ganz so toll sein. Wo also wäre ein guter Stützpunkt? Wir wollen wenns irgendwie geht möglichst viel ohne Auto machen, da wir mim VW Bus unterwegs sein werden und in dem dann logischerweise unser ganzes Zeug drin ist. Und in Südfrankreich kanns ja schnell mal passieren, dass das Auto auf irgend nem Parkplatz ausgeräumt wird. Wär also schon besser, wenn wirs am Camping stehen lassen könnten. Die Touren sind ja alle nicht so lang. Nen bißchen Anfahrt mim Bike müssten also doch ok sein. Hat wer nen Vorschlag für nen schönen (und ruhigen) Campingplatz, der für einige Touren gut als Ausgangspunkt gelegen ist? 

Und noch was: Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Mont Ventoux? Der ist ja auch da in der Nähe. Gibts da ne schöne Abfahrt? Lohnt es sich, den mal zu erklimmen? 
Und wenn wir schon mal in der Gegend sind würden wir auch der Verdon Schlucht gern nen Besuch abstatten. Mit Biken ist da aber nicht so viel, oder? Also Bergschuh einpacken? 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dubbel (28. August 2006)

camping municipal in bonnieux 

falls das auto irgendwo steht: alles, aber auch wirklich *alles* rausräumen und handschuhfach etc. offen lassen, so dass auch der dämlichste autoknacker auf den ersten blick sieht, dass nichts zu holen ist.


----------



## sushy (28. August 2006)

Danke schonmal für den Tip! Das mit dem Auto ausräumen ist schon klar, nur geht das bei uns eben leider nicht! Wir wohnen in der Zeit ja im VW Bus und wo sollten wir dann mit dem Zeug hin? Könnten höchstens noch nen Zelt mitnehmen und das dann als Lager benutzen. Fänd ich jetzt aber auch nicht so toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (28. August 2006)

sushy schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nochmal an die Provence Kenner: Wir wollen Anfang Oktober runter. Den Bike Guide hab ich schon. Wir suchen jetzt grad nach dem besten Ausgangspunkt für Touren.... ...Campingplatz, der für einige Touren gut als Ausgangspunkt gelegen ist?!



Der Guide ist so ausgelegt, dass Du von Apt aus die Touren startest. So kannst Du wohl auch das Auto (meistens) stehen lassen. 

In allen anderen Orten wirst Du wohl die Bikes ins Auto packen müssen. Wenn es so heiß ist wie bei uns im Juni, wirst Du es Dir reiflich überlegen, ob Du bei 40°C noch eben mal 20 Km an die Tour dranhängen willst.

Apt ist als Ausgangspunkt nicht gerade der Traum aber biketechnisch schon praktisch.


----------



## All-Mountain (5. November 2006)

Ich hab die Rustrel-Colorado-Tour für meine Homepage aufbereitet:
Kuckst Du hier


----------



## loopluc (10. November 2006)

war letzte woche in besagter gegend. im office de tourisme haben wir uns das super buch gekauft. außerdem is die beschilderung da so einmalig.... 
wir sind die rusrel coerado tour gefahren. tolltolltoll...schöne trails und der aufstieg is auch nich wild. was ich sehr empfehlen kann, ist der lange downhill von lagard'apt. die hochebene is richtig toll von der landschaft. das einzige was ich schade finde is das man am anfang viel auf breiten wegen anch unten fährt. aber die untere hälfte ist geil. fast wie der tunneltrail in califonien^^ gel fabi?! nur der bikepark in villars is ned o der hit. alles noch im aufbau und ziemlich verlassen. greez lück


----------



## Kranked_V (5. Januar 2007)

hallo...
da ich dieses jahr ev. in die gegend um apt möchte...
bräuchte ich ein paar infos:
-sind die touren nach dem bike-führer von d.geiger auch von cadenet aus machbar oder expl. nur von apt aus? welche ortschaften würden sich als altern. wohnort/ausgangsort eignen?
-kennt jemd. ne ferienwohnung/haus für 2pers. in der gegend?
danke...


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Januar 2007)

Cadenet sagt mir spontan nichts. Wir waren in Gordes.
aber:


All-Mountain schrieb:


> Der Guide ist so ausgelegt, dass Du von Apt aus die Touren startest. So kannst Du wohl auch das Auto (meistens) stehen lassen.
> 
> In allen anderen Orten wirst Du wohl die Bikes ins Auto packen müssen. Wenn es so heiß ist wie bei uns im Juni, wirst Du es Dir reiflich überlegen, ob Du bei 40°C noch eben mal 20 Km an die Tour dranhängen willst.
> 
> Apt ist als Ausgangspunkt nicht gerade der Traum aber biketechnisch schon praktisch.


----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2007)

cadenet ist halt auf der anderen seite vom luberon, an der durance. 
wenn du die touren fahren willst, müsstest du jedesmal erst ca. 25 km rüber, ein paar Hm sind das auch noch... 
um die touren zu fahren, sollte man eher auf der nordseite wohnen, aber evtl. willst du ja auch noch ein paar Hm und km draufpacken, wer weiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (5. Januar 2007)

Kranked_V schrieb:


> hallo...
> da ich dieses jahr ev. in die gegend um apt möchte...
> bräuchte ich ein paar infos:
> -sind die touren nach dem bike-führer von d.geiger auch von cadenet aus machbar oder expl. nur von apt aus? welche ortschaften würden sich als altern. wohnort/ausgangsort eignen?
> ...



Wir waren schonmal in Cadenet auf dem Campingplatz (direkt an der Durance). Allerdings haben wir ein Mobilhome gemietet für 170,- für 4Pers. eine ganze Woche (Pfingsten).
Ihr könnt ja auf der Strasse (über Lourmarin) zu den Touren anfahren. Das alleine ist schon ein Erlebnis.
Aber: Dubbel hat schon recht: der Norden ist schöner, coupierter, nettere Dörfchen usw. und für die beschriebenen Touren der ideale Startpunkt.


----------



## Ronja (6. Januar 2007)

kannst in Rustrel wohnen, Maison Calade, Monsieur Dos Santos, für zwei Personen sehr geräumig, großer Pool, viel Platz für Auto und Bikes, wenn du willst kram ich auch noch mal nach der Tel. Nr., aber Brief ist wahrscheinlich besser, er ist schon älter und spricht wenig englisch


----------



## tourraser (6. Januar 2007)

@ all
Wir wollen dieses Frühjahr auch einmal nach Frankreich.
Da leider keiner von uns französisch kann, suchen wir eine Unterkunft / Hotel wo man mit deutsch oder etwas englisch zurecht kommt. Lage sollte relativ zentral sein.

tourraser


----------



## Kranked_V (11. Januar 2007)

hi cook,
wie wars denn in cadenet auf dem camping? mobilhome ok? wie lange vorher gebucht? ist die anfahrt in richtung apt "erträglich" um dann zu den touren vom guide zu starten? die touren sind ja nicht sooo lang? so um 35km? wär dann die anfahrt von cadenet akzeptabel? (wie ist das profil: +an hm?)...
-finde irgendwie keine schöne ferienwohnung für 2pers. im web?? 
danke...


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2007)

alternative: 
sivergues
das ist mitten im luberon, d.h. nicht zu weit von apt weg. 
da gibts auch ne auberge (link muss ich suchen...)- sieht von aussen sehr gut aus, hab aber noch nicht drin gewohnt.


----------



## Cook (12. Januar 2007)

Kranked_V schrieb:


> hi cook,
> wie wars denn in cadenet auf dem camping? mobilhome ok? wie lange vorher gebucht? ist die anfahrt in richtung apt "erträglich" um dann zu den touren vom guide zu starten? die touren sind ja nicht sooo lang? so um 35km? wär dann die anfahrt von cadenet akzeptabel? (wie ist das profil: +an hm?)...
> -finde irgendwie keine schöne ferienwohnung für 2pers. im web??
> danke...




Camping war voll o.k., sogar mit kleinem See und natürlich der Fluss. (Buchung war über easycamp.de). Allerdings war ich die ganze Woche nur am ausspannen, Energie tanken und relaxen, also kein Bike dabei (muss auch mal sein...). Die Anfahrt über Lourmarin durch die Schlucht nach Norden (Bonnieux) ist sehr schön, aber sicherlich auch anstrengend. Mit dem Autos gehts aber 
Aber in Cadenet selbst gibt es interessante Trails um die Burg. Muß ja nicht alles aus dem Führer sein. Vielleicht trefft ihr vor Ort auch einheimische Biker zum fragen.


----------



## Wildduck (31. Januar 2007)

Wir wollen anfang Juni auch nach Apt. Soll ja wirklich ein Traum sein. Allerdings ... alte Männer brauchen Hotels !
*Daher die Frage: * Kann jemand von Euch gute Hotels in oder um Apt empfehlen (kann ruhig auch etwas luxeriöser und teuerer sein (ca. 150,- /Tag sind OK). 

PS.: Bitte nicht meckern "_Dafür kann man sich ja ein Bike kaufen._". Alte Männer sind nun mal faul und reich


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2007)

Edit


----------



## Wildduck (24. Februar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Edit



 Top Seite. Super Bericht, super Bilder. Ich war schon fast da...

Wo hat ihr denn in/um Apt genächtigt. Kannst Du was empfehlen...


----------



## sunlizzard (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Sonnentrail Freunde,
ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle mal bei allen bedanken, die sich, wie ich in die Provence und besonders den Luberon verliebt haben. Allen in diesem Thread wünsche ich eine tolle Zeit auf den Trails im Paradies rund um Apt. Und wenn ihr eine tolle Unterkunft für bis zu 12 Personen, mit Pool sucht, meldet euch mal. Es gibt was Neues in eigener Sache.
Viele Grüße Daniel Geiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (1. April 2007)

So, nächste Woche gehts zum vierten Male nach Apt. Wer also in der Zeit zwischen dem 5. und 20. April auch in der Gegend ist einfach melden.  Wir, Eva, Rico, Simon 5 und Steffen 1,5 sind auf dem Gemeindecampingplatz in Apt, Weißer Renault Campingbus. Da wir als Eltern abwechselnd biken, suchen wir immer Leute die mitfahren.  
Gruß
RICO


----------



## tourraser (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Hotel "Castel Luberon" in Apt.

tourraser


----------



## All-Mountain (3. April 2007)

Wildduck schrieb:


> Top Seite. Super Bericht, super Bilder. Ich war schon fast da...
> 
> Wo hat ihr denn in/um Apt genächtigt. Kannst Du was empfehlen...



Wir hatten ein Ferienhaus in Gordes. Würde ich aber nicht mehr machen, da die Anfahrten (bei 35 Grad) zu den Touren doch immer recht lang war.

Eher was um Apt herum.


----------



## tourraser (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind demnächst auch in Apt um diese Gebiet kennen zu lernen.
Wie sieht es dort mit der Sicherheit aus?
Man hört ja ziemlich oft, dass relativ häufig Autos aufgebrochen werden.
Das man keine Wertsachen im Auto läst versteht sich von selbst. 

tourraser


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2007)

auto komplett leermachen, handschuhfach offenstehen lassen. 
ggf. das teure radio ausbauen.


----------



## tourraser (7. Mai 2007)

Ein Bekannter hat mir sogar empfohlen Auto erst garnicht abzuschließen.
Man spart sich im fall der Fälle eine kaputte Scheibe.

Ist das echt so schlimm dort?


tourraser


----------



## RICO (7. Mai 2007)

Ich war gerade das Fünfte Mal für Drei Wochen dort und finde es nicht gefährlich in Apt. Auch an den Parkplätzen der Kletterer in Buoux lagen keine Scherben und das sind eigentlich die Haupteinsatzgebiete der Diebe. Ich habe schon sehr viele Urlaube in Südfrankreich verbracht und kenne auch einige Stellen wo es gefährlich ist, aber Apt gehört nicht unbedingt dazu. Die oben genannten Warnungen stehen auch in den Kletterführern und haben ihre Berechtigung vor allem für die Klettergebiete um die Ballungsgebiete wie zB. Grenoble, Aix en Provence, Marseille, Finale usw.

Wir waren auf dem Gemeindecamp in Apt, von dort kann man alle Touren aus dem Führer leicht mit dem Rad erreichen, zurück nach Apt geht es sowieso immer Bergab. Empfehlen kann ich noch, dass man sich bei den Touren aus dem Führer den nächstgelegensten Wegpunkt zu seiner Unterkunft sucht und dort mit dem Rad hinfährt und in die Tour einsteigt. Das ist oft leichter als den Startpunkt zu suchen da bei ein paar Touren gerade diese ersten Balisen fehlen. Viele Markierungen waren dieses Jahr erneuert worden. Bei der sehr schönen Tour 4 sind nach Wegpunkt 3 grüne Punkte auf dem Boden, da der Weg nach der Beschreibung schwer zu finden ist. ich habe von fast allen Balisen GPS Wegpunkte gemacht und werde sie in mein Apt Album hier stellen. Von BarbeBlanche geht ein schöner DH nach Apt, einfach der gelben Markierung Ri. Apt folgen. Und nochwas, der Untergrund bei fast allen Touren ist grob, also nichts für Leichtlaufreifen, möchte man es mal laufen lassen und dabei nicht ständig flicken   

Gruß RICO


----------



## RICO (7. Mai 2007)

Hier die Wegpunkte als GPX Datei:


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2007)

...wobei ich auch kein problem darin sehe, das auto leerzuräumen, selbst wenn es mal nicht geknackt wird. 
ich hab einfach zu oft erlebt, dass was passiert, dass ich lieber auf nummer sicher gehe. 
ich lass nichts drin liegen, und rate das auch jedem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (7. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ...wobei ich auch kein problem darin sehe, das auto leerzuräumen, selbst wenn es mal nicht geknackt wird.
> ich hab einfach zu oft erlebt, dass was passiert, dass ich lieber auf nummer sicher gehe.
> ich lass nichts drin liegen, und rate das auch jedem.



d'accord!
...wurde bei FAST JEDEM Südfrankreich-Urlaub von Mardern besucht. Deshalb Auto ausräumen/offen lassen. Da wird kurz rumgenast und gut ist - kein Aufbruchschaden.
2006 wurde das Auto bei der Ankunft wärend des eincheckens am Campingplatz geknackt. Trotz berittener Security.
Gehört irgendwie bei uns zum F-Urlaub


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2007)

gude,

ich hoffe diese infos ist überhaupt interessant: wer das buch noch nicht hat, bei einem felt händler in eurer nähe sollten diese jetzt für lau zu erhalten sein. habe gestern ein exemplar überreicht bekommen. ich war ganz perplex, aber mir wurde gesagt, dass einmal jährlich einige exemplare des buchs über felt/sport import gelifert werden. für gute kunden zu treuen händen!


----------



## fsim2000 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Habe mit grossem Interesse den Beitrag gelesen, den ich zufällig per google gefunden habe. Bin schon die letzten Wochen auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Gegend in der Provence zum Mountainbiken. Da ich (mit 7 weiteren Personen) vorher in der Ardeche-Schlucht mit dem Kajak unterwegs sein werden, haben wir keine eigenen Bikes dabei. Daher meine Frage: Kann man sich dort (Rund um Apt) irgendwo vernünftige Mountainbikes ausborgen?

Und weiters: Gibt es in der Gegend eine empfehlenswerte Unterkunft (vorzugsweise etwas mit festen Mauern, zelten tun wir eh schon vorher in der Ardeche), wo man ein paar Tage übernachten kann?

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Wurscht (4. Juni 2007)

n'Abend!

Ist vielleicht jemand in der Zeit vom 27.Juni bis ca. 06.Juli dort unten in der Gegend Apt/Bonnieux????
Wäre evtl an Mitreisenden, Hotelkollegen oder Tourguides interessiert.


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## roffi (14. Januar 2008)

Tach zusammen,

liest diesen Thread noch jemand??? Danke an RICO mit seinen Wegpunkten.

Da sind wir auch schon bei meinem Anliegen:

Ich suche weitere GPS- DAten aus der Provence??? Wer hat noch was ??

gebe alles was ich habe---also ersma andere GPS-Tracks gerne als Tausch ab.   

Sind noch andere mtb ler um ostern in apt??


----------



## Redfox77 (22. Januar 2008)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps

Schöne Grüße,
Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (7. April 2008)

Wir wollen im Mai in die Gegend....
waren letztes Jahr im Mai in der Verdon Schlucht... leider ohne Bike

Tips nehme ich gerne entgegen, auch in Form von GPS Tracks


----------



## roffi (8. April 2008)

hey, waren jetzt zu ostern unten und hat mir prima gefallen.
schick mir ne mail [email protected] dann kann ich dir meine tracks gerne geben.-roffi


----------



## HitTheDirt (8. April 2008)

roffi schrieb:


> hey, waren jetzt zu ostern unten und hat mir prima gefallen.
> schick mir ne mail [email protected] dann kann ich dir meine tracks gerne geben.-roffi



Hast Post


----------



## Tatü (8. April 2008)

Zu empfehlen ist noch der guide von vtopo 
http://www.vtopo.com/-Librairie-


----------



## Danimal (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

ich war jetzt schon einige Male im Luberon, habe aber den Apt Luberon Bike Guide irgendwann verliehen und nicht wiederbekommen - jetzt bräuchte ich ihn wieder. Leider gibt's cheminprive.com offenbar nicht mehr und ich finde auch keine andere Online-Adresse, wo ich den noch ordern könnte. Hat einer von euch ne Idee? Weiss jemand, ob es den Führer vor Ort im Laden noch gibt?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## blackCoffee (27. April 2017)

War an Ostern zum ersten mal im Luberon. Bin am Informationstausch interessiert. Mein Blog ist http://swissbikeblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Belchenradler (19. März 2018)

Bin im Mai zum ersten Mal im Luberon unterwegs und jetzt auf der Suche nach schönen Trails & Touren (gerne AM / Enduro) und daher stark an diesem vergriffenen Bike Guide Buch: Apt / Luberon von www.cheminprive.com (daniel geiger/fabrice taillier) interessiert. 

Falls wer das Buch hat und nicht mehr braucht, oder mir eine Bezugsquelle nennen kann, wo ich es ggf. noch erwerben kann, oder sonstige Tipps hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar! Gerne auch per P.N..

Ich nutze meist die üblichen Dinge wie GPSies, Openmtbmaps und Strava zur Tourenplanung. Gibt es ansonsten vom Luberon auch MTB-spezifisches Kartenmaterial analog - also in Papierform? Womöglich so wie es das in Finale Ligure an jeder Ecke gibt, mit Klassifizierung blau, rot, schwarz?

Danke!  

Gruß, Belchenradler


----------



## RICO (20. März 2018)

Wir fahren am Freitag wieder Richtung Provence. Da wir neben biken auch klettern gehen, sind wir je nach Wetter entweder in Apt, 
Buis Les Baronnies und Beaumes De Venise. Für Apt gibt es meines Wissens nach bisher nur den vergriffenen Chemin Prive und den Vtopo wobei letzteres für das Geld eine Frechheit ist. Manche Touren sind ganz gut aber bei anderen führt der Track in abgesperrte Wege oder es geht gar nicht weiter. 
Die meisten Chemin Prive Touren habe ich als Track, schickt mir bei Bedarf ne PN.
In Buis gibt es 4 oder 5 nette ausgeschilderte Touren die ganz nett sind. Bild in meinem Ordner Provence. 
In den Dentelles bei Beaumes gibt´s auch einige schöne Touren mit netten Trails.
Das alles liegt ja um den Mont Ventoux von dem, eine angelegte sehr schöne lange Endurotour, bis nach Bedoin führt. Wobei der erste Teil vom Gipfel bis zum Chalet Reynard sehr grober Schotter ist. Ab dem Chalet geht es ewig durch ein trockenes Bachbett mit unzähligen Anliegern.


----------



## RICO (20. März 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal in den VTOPO Vaucluse geschaut. Die haben schon ein sehr dichtes Streckennetz abgebildet. Wobei ich nur die Tracks 48 - 89 hier habe. Nördlich von Apt ist nochmal soviel. Falls jemand die hat könnten wir tauschen ;-)



Ich bin davon eine Handvoll Touren gefahren, aber irgenwie schien mir das alles mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt. Teilweise sind die Touren auch gleich dem Chemin Prive.


----------



## Belchenradler (20. März 2018)

Super, wie einem hier geholfen wird. Ganz herzlichen Dank Rico!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

